# Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???



## Voider (23. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir ne 

DAM Calyber Baitcast 

und

Abu Garcia Ambassadeur Black Max 

gekauft.


Ne 25er Mono für Barsche drauf und ab an den Fluss...

Nach den ersten 4-5 Schnurperücken hatte ich dann raus, wie man das Ganze bedienen muss :vik:

Nun aber mal ne bescheidene Frage...:

Ich hab ja immer viel Spaß mit neuen Dingen und bin entsprechend aufgeschlossen...

Aber wo zum Henker soll den da der Vorteil gegenüber meiner

Spro RedArc Rolle mit normaler spinnrute liegen???

Ich hatte nen 6g Spinner an der Schnur. Egal wie ich es anstelle, ich komme auf maximal 2/3 Wurfdistanz wie mit meiner RedArc.

Und beim Schnur einholen muss ich gefühlsmäßig doppelt so viel drehen wie bei der RedArc.

Außerdem fühlt sich das Ganze nicht so leichtgängig und weich an...

Habe ich mit der Abu-Rolle einfach Schrott gekauft?

Wo genau liegen denn eigentlich die Vorteile einer Baitcaster Rolle?
Ich dachte eigentlich beim einhändigen und einfacheren Auswerfen. Ok, das klappt ganz gut, aber soooo viel einfach (Bügel muss halt nich umgeklappt werden, aber Schnur muss trotzdem mit dem Daumen bis zum Wurfpunkt gehalten werden) isses nu auch nicht. Und wenn das dann auch noch auf Kosten der Distanz geht... kurbeln wie verrückt muss man auch noch?

Hat da wer Tipps für mich?

Ach ja, da ist noch ein Schalter On/Off (silberner kleiner Schalter oben links auf der Rolle), den finde ich ind er anleitung nicht.

Austariert habe ich das Gewicht des Spinner wie beschrieben, mechanische Heckbremse eingestellt und die Magnetbremse kann man ja auch verstellen, nur wie sich diese auswirkt weiss ich auch nicht...

Bin bissl verzeifelt. Kann mir da wer helfen?

Voider


----------



## QWERTZ (23. August 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*

Hallo,

für nen 6g Spinner brauchst Du ne BC-Rolle wie die Core 51MG oder ähnliche. 
Preis bis 350€! |bigeyes Grundsätzlich, je leichter die Köder die Du werfen willst, je teurer die BC Combo. 

Für nen Spinner ist die Stationärrolle einfach besser geeignet.
Die Vorteile einer BC kommen in diesem Gewichtsbereich nicht zur Geltung.
Aber meiner Meinung nach macht die BC Combo einfach mehr Spaß, aber das ist Geschmacksache.

Was den Schnureinzug angeht, gibt es unterschiedliche Übersetzungen. 
Auch hast Du ziemlich günstiges Gerät gekauft, evtl. hättest Du dich hierzu vorher einmal informieren sollen!?







MFG
Marcel


----------



## Gardenfly (23. August 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*

Ich sehe der Vorteil einer Baitcastrolle bei der Führung von Gummifischen, wenn Faulenzen nichts bringt, kommt oft was mit kräftigen Rucken--- und das gibt bei leichten Gummis schnell Perücken, weil die Schnur zu locker aufgespult wird.
Das gibt es mit der Baitcast nicht.
Vorteil 2 : die ganze Combo ist einige Gramm leichter als mit normaler Rolle, das freut meinen Rücken nach einen harten Arbeitstag.


----------



## Parasol (23. August 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*

Hallo,
mit der BC macht das Angeln unheimlich viel Spaß. Ein Vorteil ist, dass man einen Köder noch im Flug abbremsen kann und dadurch ein genaueres Plazieren möglich ist. Auch, dass die Schnur sofort ohne Schnurbogen direkten Köderkontakt gibt, ist nicht zu unterschätzen.
Wurfgewichte von 10g aufwärts müssten ohne Probleme möglich sein, wenn die Multi genau darauf eingestellt ist.


----------



## Voider (23. August 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*

Hm, ok... dann mal ne zusätzliche Frage:

Weiss jemand für was der Schalter ON/OFF an der Abu Black Max ist? die Anleitung schweigt sich hierzu aus.
Mechanische Sternbremse, Regler für Magnetbremse und das Einstellrad für den Freilaufwiderstand (Köder senkt sich bei waagrechter Haltung ganz langsam) habe ich gefunden, aber der Schalter ist ein Rätsel...

Und:

Was für Kunstköder bieten sich denn dann an, wenn sie schwer sein sollen und man trotzdem eher Barsche & Co. fangen will?

Voider


----------



## Denni_Lo (23. August 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*

On/Off ? der ganz große Schalter oder was meinst Du? Falls ja dan ist das der Freilauf, den öffnest Du vor dem Wurf.

Köder: Wobbler, Twitchbaits, Texas oder Carolina Rig


----------



## Kochtoppangler (23. August 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*



Voider schrieb:


> Ich hatte nen 6g Spinner an der Schnur. Egal wie ich es anstelle, ich komme auf maximal 2/3 Wurfdistanz wie mit meiner RedArc.



Also mit einer* gut abgestimmten* BC Kombo erreicht man als *geübter* Werfer die gleichen weiten wie mit einer *gleichlangen* Spinnrute.

Vermute einfach mal die markierten Stellen treffen bei deinem Vergleich nciht zu ...



Voider schrieb:


> Und beim Schnur einholen muss ich gefühlsmäßig doppelt so viel drehen wie bei der RedArc.


Vorher schlecht informiert, eine Rolle mit höherer Übersetzung wäre wohl die bessere wahl.




Voider schrieb:


> Außerdem fühlt sich das Ganze nicht so leichtgängig und weich an...


Muss auch erstmal einlaufen das Teil , allerdings ist die ...Max serie auch billig also ganz weich wird das nie klaufen ...



Voider schrieb:


> Habe ich mit der Abu-Rolle einfach Schrott gekauft?


Meiner Meinung nach ja , für ne vernünftige Baitcaster muss man hierzulande schon etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen , die Blackmax ist zwar fischbar , aber im vergleich gegen ne vernünftige Rolle halt nciht so sonderlich gut.




Voider schrieb:


> Wo genau liegen denn eigentlich die Vorteile einer Baitcaster Rolle?


Handlicher , entspannteres Werfen / Fischen , geringerers gewicht , wenig-keine Probleme mit Schnurdrall , zielgenaueres Werfen, höhere Stabilität , bessere Kontrolle im Drill durch Daumen als zusätzliche Bremse usw ...




Voider schrieb:


> kurbeln wie verrückt muss man auch noch?



Für schnelle Köderführung wäre ne Rolle mit hoher Überswetzung wohl besser ....




Voider schrieb:


> Austariert habe ich das Gewicht des Spinner wie beschrieben, mechanische Heckbremse eingestellt und die Magnetbremse kann man ja auch verstellen, nur wie sich diese auswirkt weiss ich auch nicht...



Da ist auch schon eing roßer Fehler , wie willst denn vernünftig Werfen wenn du ncihtmal weißt wozu die Magnetbremse ist #c
Die mechanische Bremse ist KEINE Wurfbremse auch wenns Abu in ihre Anleitungen schreibt#q
Mechanische Bremse so einstellen das die Spule bei geöffnetem Freilauf keins eitliches Spiel hat und fertig. 
Danach Magnetbremse zudrehen und werfen und dann immer n Stück weiter aufdrehen solange es Perückenfrei klappt.
Die Mechanische Bremse kannst höchstens noch benutzten wenn du trotz voll zugedrehter Magnetbremse noch perücken wirfst ...




QWERTZ schrieb:


> Hallo,
> für nen 6g Spinner brauchst Du ne BC-Rolle wie die Core 51MG oder ähnliche.
> Preis bis 350€! |bigeyes Grundsätzlich, je leichter die Köder die Du werfen willst, je teurer die BC Combo.
> 
> ...



Oder man kauft sich einfach für 130€ ne Premier , die wirft 5gr out of Box schon extrem gut ... Und ab 5gr find ich BCs wesentlich angenehmer zu fischen als Statio...



Voider schrieb:


> Was für Kunstköder bieten sich denn dann an, wenn sie schwer sein sollen und man trotzdem eher Barsche & Co. fangen will?



So ab 10gr halt alles mögliche , die Rolle ist aber zum Barschangeln nciht wirklich tauglich...
Interessant wäre noch was deine Rute überhaupt für n WG hat ...


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. August 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*

Zuden o.a. Ködern natürlich auch noch den voll uncoolen aber absolut fängigen Miniblinker


----------



## Gummischuh (23. August 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*

"Flipping-Funktion" vielleicht ? ...Das heißt, der Freilauf rastet nicht ein, sondern ist nur solange frei, wie Du auf die Taste drückst.


----------



## Knigge007 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*

Deine Rolle lauft nur schwergängiger weil das ein richtiges Glump ist... ich habe selbst schon mit der Black Max gefischt und würde mir diese niemals kaufen(schlimmer wie jede stationäre Rolle für 20€)...

Da hast dir das billigste vom billigsten gekauft, wenn du beim BC ne Rolle wie die Arc, Applause und Co haben willst musst du schon min. 120-130€ hinlegen, BC ist TEUER undumso leichter umso teurer wird der Spaß .... macht dafür aber bedeutend mehr Spaß wie normales spinnfischen !

Hättest dich vorher etwas informiert (5min) hättest du ganz schnell mitbekommen das du für so kleine Köder mindestens die Abu Premier hättest kaufen sollen, mit der man aber auch erst ab 5g richtig gut werfen kann(mit Lager Tuning geht noch bizzle was kostet aber wieder und im Ausland sollten die Lager auch gekauft werden weil die Deutschen anscheinend keine Verbesserung bringen)... das ist die billigste Rolle für so kleine Köder.

*Ich würd gerne wissen wo man die Premier für nur 130€ bekommt... ich seh die nur noch für 200-220€ ?



Hier TE siehste mal die optimalen Wurfgewichte verschiedener Low Profile Rollen die du dazu bräuchtest... u.a. auch deine.


**Abu*
Revo Premier:     5-35g   (mit Lagertausch unter 5g möglich)
Revo S:             7-70g
Revo SX:           7-70g
Revo Inshore:    10-150g  *SF*
Revo STX:         10-80g
Revo Toro:        20-180g (?)
EON Pro              7-50g
*Blue/Black/Silver/Pro Max: 15-50g*
C3 4601:     15 - 120 g 
C4 5601:     15 - 120 g
C4 5601JB:     20 - 200 g

*Daiwa*
Presso:                    2-15g
Pixy:                       3-20g
Steez 103:               3-30g
TD-Itö 103:              3-30g
TD-Itö 105:              3-30g(?)
TD-Z 105:                3-30g
Steez 100:               7-50g (?)
Alphas, type F, Sol:  5-30g               *NSF* (mit Lagertausch 3g)
Alphas Type R:         3-30g   *SF* 
Alphas itö:               3-30g  *NSF*
Alphas 150:             10-60g (?)
Viento:                    7-50g (?)
Zillion:                    10-80g
Ryoga / Pluton         25-150g
Coastal Inshore       10-100g   *SF*

*Shimano*
Aldebaran:   5-35g
Antares:
Core 51MG: 5-35g
Calcutta Conquest 50/51:   3-25g
Calcutta Conquest / TE 100/101 :  5-50g (?)   
Calcutta Conquest 200/201:    15-130g    (auch Calcutta 201 TE)
Calcutta 201 B:                20-150g
Calcutta Conquest 300:   
Calcutta Conquest 400/401:     40-300g(?)
Cardiff 200/201A:                   20-120g
Cardiff 300A:                   30-180g
Chronarch:                     6-60g (?)
Curado 100/101 D:                 7-40g

*Tica*
Caiman CT:                   40-170g
Sculptor:                       10 -120g 
*Okuma*
VS 200  10-80g

*Quantum*
Energy PT E761:   8-80g


----------



## Voider (23. August 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*

Leute, mir war schon klar, dass ich da kein Mega-Premium-Produkt gekauft habe. Ich wollte auch nicht so viel geld ausgeben.
Informiert habe ich mich im Vorfeld, sonst hätte ich wohl kaum das LH_Modell gewählt^^

Ich werde jetzt mal noch die verschiedenen Einstellungen probieren und vor allem mal mit schwereren Ködern >15g probieren. Vielleicht wirds ja besser.

Voider


----------



## Denni_Lo (23. August 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*

ab 15 g kriegt man die Max Serie auch anständig out of the box bewegt  Trotzdem, wen es Dir gefallen sollte würde ich mir die Überlegung machen auf anständige rolle zu setzen. 

Revo SX 2010 ist atm für 140€ zu haben und läßt sich out of the box mit 9 g gut bewegen, 6 g ist möglich, erfordert aber viel Übung.


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. August 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Ich würd gerne wissen wo man die Premier für nur 130€ bekommt...



Das ist der Moritz Nord Preis (zeitweise sogar für weniger!),  da hier aus gutem Grund kein Versand angeboten wird eher ein Wunschpreis für jene die nicht im Einzugsgebiet wohnen.

Der Internet Preis ist 200, gebraucht auch mal zwischen 120-150€ dafür bekommt man dann aber auch eine gut funktionierende BC und ärgert sich nicht mit dem Billigkram herum.


----------



## Knigge007 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*

Jo eben wollts schon sagen das man die wohl nur in dem einen Shop der kein Versand anbietet für 130€ kriegt.


Jup TE siehste ja an meiner Kopie Blue, Black und Silver Max 15-50g, welche Calyber hast den, die ich glaub 14-42g würd halt am besten zum WG der Rolle passen, mit der -42g kannst auch locker bis 50g fischen die sind im angegebenen WG sowieso eher bissle zu niedrig angesetzt.

Kenn jemand der mit der Blue oder Black Max bis 72g fischt, er macht das aber erst seit 5 Monaten bisher lauft die Rolle noch... nur die Frage wie lange die Rolle seine Standard Jerkbaits von 40-72g aushält.....


----------



## chxxstxxxx (23. August 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*



Parasol schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mit der BC macht das Angeln unheimlich viel Spaß. Ein Vorteil ist, dass man einen Köder noch im Flug abbremsen kann und dadurch ein genaueres Plazieren möglich ist.


Kann ich mit der Stationärrolle auch wenn ich die Schnur mit den Fingern abbremse.


> Auch, dass die Schnur sofort ohne Schnurbogen direkten Köderkontakt gibt, ist nicht zu unterschätzen.


Ist bei einer Stationärrolle auch kein Problem bzw. wieso sollte das auch ein Problem sein?!

Und zum Thema Perücken in Verbindung mit leichten Ködern und Stationärrollen. Ich frag mich wirklich manchmal mit welchem Zeug hier teilweise gefischt wird?! Meine letzte Perücke ist grob geschätzt ~2 Jahre her und ich fische auf meiner Barschflitschte Köder in der Grössenordnung von 1er Mepps oder Miniblinker.


----------



## Knigge007 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*

Thema Perücken da hab ich auch eins und zwar mit meiner 10200er RedArc..... bei 0er Spinnern wickelt die Red die Schnur nicht mehr unter Spannung auf was natürlich immer wieder zu Perücken führen wird vorallem dann beim auswerfen wickelt se dann aufn Spulenrand und WOOM hast nen "Bollen" in der Schnur, mittlerwile ists bissle besser geworden aber man muss hellwach sein und immer drauf achten was richtig nervig ist !

Kann keinem ne RedArc empfehlen der mit Mini Ködern von -4g fischen will, halt Schade um das Röllchen aber mir wird wohl über lange Sicht gesehen nix anderes über bleiben als die Red abzuschrauben und zum Friedfischangeln zu dekradieren was ich nur ganz selten mache... weil sonst bin ich mit der Red eigentlich super zufrieden lauft richtig weich Bremse ist super wär da nur nicht das Problem mit leichten Ködern.


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. August 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*

Der absolute Vorteil ist für mich das sich Köder (Wobbler) mit 
mehreren Haken kaum bis gar nicht überschlagen da die Schnur 
beim Wurf durchgehen gestreckt ist.

Den Rest halte ich, als Besitzer zweier BC Combos, für 
Schönrederei. macht aber nichts! Macht trotzdem Spaß 
und hat so ja auch irgendwie seinen Vorteil #6


----------



## QWERTZ (23. August 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Der absolute Vorteil ist für mich das sich Köder (Wobbler) mit
> mehreren Haken kaum bis gar nicht überschlagen da die Schnur
> beim Wurf durchgehen gestreckt ist.
> 
> ...




Da stimme ich Dir zu, aber es gibt noch einen großen Vorteil.
Das ist die Stabilität der BC-Rollen, einfach durch Ihren aufbau.

Im Gewichtsbereich unter 50g sicher nicht so interessant, aber bei schweren Ködern (z.b. Jerks) oder Ködern mit viel Druck (Spinnerbaits, DD Wobbler etc.) wird die BC Rolle länger leben als die meisten Stationärrollen. 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Knigge007 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*

Und es macht einfach richtig Fun mit nur 1 Hand seine Köder rauszupfeffern, und zudem ists richtig ermüdungsfreies fischen !


Einmal 30min BC gefischt und schon is man richtig übel angefixt (so wars bei mir und Schwupps hab ich anstatt ner normalen Hecht Jig Kombo ne BC Jerkbaitkombo gekauft). :q

Wären die Kombos nicht so teuer würd ich mein stationäres "Arsenal" INSTANT gegen BC Kombos austauschen !


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. August 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Einmal 30min BC gefischt und schon is man richtig übel angefixt. :q


 

Wobei es wohl kaum eine Angelart gibt, die sich nicht innerhalb von 30 Minuten anfixt.


----------



## vermesser (23. August 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Wobei es wohl kaum eine Angelart gibt, die sich nicht innerhalb von 30 Minuten anfixt.



Doch. Karpfenangeln mit "modernen Methoden". Das hab ich einen Sommer lang gemacht, war auch halbwegs erfolgreich, aber das ist einfach zu laaaaaaaangweilig...rumsitzen und stundenlang bis tagelang warten, daß was beißt.

Aber zurück zum Thema: Ich denke derzeit über die Anschaffung einer neuen Spincombo nach. Gibt es irgendeinen Grund für Otto-Normal-Spinner, sich eine Baitcaster zu holen? Der Preis liegt ja locker beim doppelten, wenn nicht eher mehr...


----------



## antonio (23. August 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*



vermesser schrieb:


> Doch. Karpfenangeln mit "modernen Methoden". Das hab ich einen Sommer lang gemacht, war auch halbwegs erfolgreich, aber das ist einfach zu laaaaaaaangweilig...rumsitzen und stundenlang bis tagelang warten, daß was beißt.
> 
> Aber zurück zum Thema: Ich denke derzeit über die Anschaffung einer neuen Spincombo nach. Gibt es irgendeinen Grund für Otto-Normal-Spinner, sich eine Baitcaster zu holen? Der Preis liegt ja locker beim doppelten, wenn nicht eher mehr...



das muß jeder für sich entscheiden, beide systeme haben ihre vor und nachteile.


antonio


----------



## Taxidermist (23. August 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*

Zitat Vermesser:

Gibt es irgendeinen Grund für Otto-Normal-Spinner, sich eine Baitcaster zu holen?

Ganz klar nein!
Ein etwas besseres Ködergefühl und beim Jerken,also bei schweren
Ködern mit entsprechender Belastung der Achse u.des Getriebes,sind Multis echt im Vorteil.
Nicht aber mit kleinsten Ködern und noch ein bischen Wind!
Ansonsten, so denke ich,folgen da viele nur einem Trend und finden es
halt cool!
Macht aber auch einfach nur Spaß und lieber Geld ins Angelgerät stecken,als sein Auto zu tunen.

Taxidermist


----------



## vermesser (23. August 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*

Ok, also bei normalen Gufis von 8-15 cm mit max. 30 Gramm Köpfen, Wobblern und Blinkern bis vielleicht 20cm und mittleren Spinnern bringts nix, nach ner Baitcaster zu gucken...hab ich mir fast gedacht?! Aber bei ner Neuanschaffung hätte man es sich glatt überlegen können.


----------



## QWERTZ (23. August 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ok, also bei normalen Gufis von 8-15 cm mit max. 30 Gramm Köpfen, Wobblern und Blinkern bis vielleicht 20cm und mittleren Spinnern bringts nix, nach ner Baitcaster zu gucken...hab ich mir fast gedacht?! Aber bei ner Neuanschaffung hätte man es sich glatt überlegen können.





Doch, es lohnt sich auf jden Fall zu gucken! 
Denn es macht viel mehr Spaß!! 

An Deiner Stelle würde ich es einfach mal ausprobieren.
Hast Du keine Freunde/Bekannte die mit BC Combo fischen?
Nur zum testen...

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Knigge007 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Doch, es lohnt sich auf jden Fall zu gucken!
> Denn es macht viel mehr Spaß!!
> 
> Gruß
> Marcel




Eben das kann ich so nur unterschreiben, probiers mal aus und du wirst bestimmt begeistert sein !

Werd mir nächstes Jahr auch für in etwa das gleiche Köderspekrum wie du angegeben hast ne BC kaufen.

Mt ner BC kannst einiges genauer werfen !


Aber es stimmt schon die richtigen Vorteile bei Multis kommen erst ab 50g Köder, was aber noch lange nicht heisst das die stationären besser wären, sind halt schon ein bisschen billiger die stationären, aber zb ne SX kriegst auch für 130€ das geht würde ich sagen und wenn du als Rute nicht grade ne Rocksweeper und Co haben willst bekommst du die auch für 50-100€.

Für 200-250€ kriegt man auf jeden Fall ne ordentliche BC Kombo !


----------



## Taxidermist (23. August 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*

@Vermesser,In der Gewichtsklasse kommst du mit ner 4 oder 5er Abu (ca.130€) und nem Jerkstock(50-80€) noch relativ billig weg!
Aber wehe du stehst mit dem kurzen Stock am Schilfufer oder der Steinpackung,denn richtig Sinn mach die Combo dann nur vom Boot aus.
Ich habe für sowas dann ne lange Castingrute (3m 60gr.),die ist aber zu weich fürs Gufiren und da kostet was Gutes lägeres auch richtig Geld!

Taxidermist


----------



## QWERTZ (23. August 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Eben das kann ich so nur unterschreiben, probiers mal aus und du wirst bestimmt begeistert sein !
> 
> Werd mir nächstes Jahr auch für in etwa as gleiche Köderspekrum wie du angegeben hast ne BC kaufen.
> 
> ...




Und gerade in diesem Gewichtsbereich macht es mir am meisten Spaß. Bis 1oz bekommst Du eine riesen Auswahl an Ruten und wenn Du keine Köder deutlich unter 10g werfen möchtest, gibt es sehr viele und schöne BC Rollen zum fairen Preis.

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## QWERTZ (23. August 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Vermesser,In der Gewichtsklasse kommst du mit ner 4 oder 5er Abu (ca.130€) und nem Jerkstock(50-80€) noch relativ billig weg!
> Aber wehe du stehst mit dem kurzen Stock am Schilfufer oder der Steinpackung,denn richtig Sinn mach die Combo dann nur vom Boot aus.
> Ich habe für sowas dann ne lange Castingrute (3m 60gr.),die ist aber zu weich fürs Gufiren und da kostet was Gutes lägeres auch richtig Geld!
> 
> Taxidermist





Wiso denn Jerkstock? 
Für GuFis und Wobbler würde er doch keinen Jerkstock kaufen müssen!
Gibt doch genug lange Ruten, damit dieses Problem gar nicht erst auftritt.

Aber es ist natürlich immer schwierig sämtliche Köderarten (Wobbler, GuFI, Spiunner etc.) mit nur einer Rute zu fischen. Da muss man schon erhebliche kompromisse machen. Daran hätte ich dann wiederum keinen Spaß.

Zumindest fürs GuFi angeln, würde ich in diesem fall ne separate Combo kaufen...


----------



## vermesser (23. August 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*

Oh Gott, oh Gott...das scheint mir komplizierter als gedacht...

Bisher hab ich ne Exori Signum in 2,70 mit 40-80 Gramm für Hecht und ne Balzer Magna in 2,40 mit 20-40 Gramm...jeweils mit ner Stationärrolle dran...alles zusammen für vielleicht 60-80 Euro pro Combo. Und da man als Angler ja nie genug Kram hat, guck ich mäßig motiviert nach was in der Mitte...also so 2,70 lang, 60 Gramm Wurfgewicht...und dann als Allroundspinne für alles von Barsch bis Zander mit Ködern von 10 bis 60 Gramm...ich weiß, das ist für nichts hunderprozentig, reicht aber für mich aus...

Aber wesentlich mehr als 150 pro Combo sollte das nicht kosten...

Ach und nein, alle meine Leutchen fischen ganz konventionell mit Stationärrollen und ähnlichen Combos wie meinen...


----------



## Knigge007 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*

Fürs gufieren und Co kann man ja BC Ruten bis 2,4m nehmen im Notfall vieleicht sogar bis 2,7m (?).... aber das muss jeder selbst entscheiden weil bei jedem andere Gegebenheiten herrschen !


Ich kenne ein paar die BC Gufi Kombos haben mit 2,1 und 2,4m Stöcken und vom Ufer aus fischen, habens letztes mal getestet ich komm mit meiner 3m Spinn Kombo nicht weiter raus wie er mit seiner 2,4m BC Kombo... haben beide natürlich den selben Köder genommen und beide Ruten haben bis auf 5g das selbe WG.

Was mich sehr zum nachdenken angeregt hat und ich keine normale Spinnkombo mehr über 2,7m kaufen werde (fische nur vom Ufer aus), die 3m Stöcke sind mir sowieso viel zu unhandlich, mag aber auch an meiner Körpergröße von 1,75cm liegen.


----------



## Denni_Lo (23. August 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*

Was die meisten verdrängen:

die Rute ist ein sehr wichtiger Faktor beim Wurf  wen der Blank eher mäßig ist wird entsprechend die Wurfweite ausfallen, der lange Hebel macht durchaus Sinn bei weiten Distanzen, aber hier Vergleiche zu ziehen geht kaum, den kaum einer wird den selben Blank im 3,9 m und in 1,9 m herstellen


----------



## Kochtoppangler (23. August 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*

@ Vermesser : Dann würde ich mir an deiner Stelle keine Gedanken um ne BC kombo machen , die wird nähmlich erstens teurer und sollte auch besser auf Zielfisch etc. abgestimmt werden ist also nicht so allroundtauglich.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (23. August 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ein etwas besseres Ködergefühl und beim Jerken,also bei schweren Ködern mit entsprechender Belastung der Achse u.des Getriebes,sind Multis echt im Vorteil.


Wieso sollten die da im Vorteil sein? Meine TwinPower 4000/5000 FA und PG verwende ich schon seit Jahren zum gezielten Spinfischen auf Waller und von denen hat noch keine einen Kunstköder unter 80g geworfen und die funktionieren immer noch tadellos. Das einzige was die ab und zu an Pflege kriegen ist etwas Öl ins Getriebe und in der Kugellager unter dem Schnurlaufröllchen.


----------



## QWERTZ (23. August 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*



christian36 schrieb:


> Wieso sollten die da im Vorteil sein? Meine TwinPower 4000/5000 FA und PG verwende ich schon seit Jahren zum gezielten Spinfischen auf Waller und von denen hat noch keine einen Kunstköder unter 80g geworfen und die funktionieren immer noch tadellos. Das einzige was die ab und zu an Pflege kriegen ist etwas Öl ins Getriebe und in der Kugellager unter dem Schnurlaufröllchen.





Trotzdem ist eine Multirolle grundsätzlich stabiler und robuster.


----------



## vermesser (23. August 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> @ Vermesser : Dann würde ich mir an deiner Stelle keine Gedanken um ne BC kombo machen , die wird nähmlich erstens teurer und sollte auch besser auf Zielfisch etc. abgestimmt werden ist also nicht so allroundtauglich.



Ok, schade. Dann bleib ich bei dem was ich habe. Hätte ja sein können, daß es auch in dem Bereich was allroundtaugliches gibt. Ich möchte eigentlich immer nur eine Rute mitschleppen, wenn ich blinkern geh...! Und ich möchte keine Umsummen dafür ausgeben...


----------



## antonio (23. August 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*



christian36 schrieb:


> Wieso sollten die da im Vorteil sein? Meine TwinPower 4000/5000 FA und PG verwende ich schon seit Jahren zum gezielten Spinfischen auf Waller und von denen hat noch keine einen Kunstköder unter 80g geworfen und die funktionieren immer noch tadellos. Das einzige was die ab und zu an Pflege kriegen ist etwas Öl ins Getriebe und in der Kugellager unter dem Schnurlaufröllchen.




beim werfen wird deine achse ja auch nicht belastet.
aber beim jerken zum beispiel durch die "schläge" bekommt die spulenachse bei ner statio immer nen schlag im rechten winkel zur achse.und da sie am oberen ende nicht mehr gelagert ist, ist es eben nich so stabil wie bei ner multi.
klar es gibt auch stabile statios, das hat keiner bestritten.
die haben aber meistens nen gewichtsnachteil gegenüber ner gleichstabilen multi.

antonio


----------



## Taxidermist (23. August 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*

@christian36,Wo du auch recht hast,denn es gibt tatsächlich ein paar Statios welche das mitmachen(fragt sich nur wie lange),ähnliches mache ich auch mit der Slammer und die kostet nur knapp die Hälfte von deinem Schätzchen.
Dennoch ist die Multi,gerade bei brutaler Köderführung,schon dadurch im 
Vorteil,dass die Achse halt quer zum Zug steht und nicht seitlich im 
Winkel an der Achse gezerrt wird!

Da war Antonio schneller mit Physik!

Taxidermist


----------



## Knigge007 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ok, schade. Dann bleib ich bei dem was ich habe. Hätte ja sein können, daß es auch in dem Bereich was allroundtaugliches gibt.




So wie ich das in der kurzen Zeit beurteilen kann ist BC nix für Allrounder, aber ein paar verschiedene Köder gehen bestimmt mit 1 Kombo !

Da müsstest genauer ins Detail gehen mit welchen Ködern du *unbedingt* fischen willst und unsere Spezis hier werden dann schon sagen obs mit 1 Kombo machbar ist oder nicht bzw was gehen würde.



Was auch noch niemand angesprochen hat ist das ober geile Drillgefühl bei Multis... das is ja der Knaller wenn man den Fisch 1 zu 1 spürt !

Ich pers. bin auch eher jemand  der lieber zuviel als zuwenig Köder mitnimmt am liebsten die ganze Pallete, aber für das geile fischen kann ich getrosst auf 1-2 Köder verzichten weil se nicht zur Kombo passen, *aber da hilft nur ausprobieren !
* 

Hier - http://www.modern-fishing.de/knowho...fuer-die-baitcaster-rolle-ein-grundlagenkurs-


----------



## chxxstxxxx (23. August 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*

Mag ja sein das Stationärrollen rein physikalisch nicht so robust sind, aber ~60g Jigs mit ~15-30cm Gummifisch zu jiggen, 80-120g Löffelblinker oder große Wobbler gegen die Strömung zu ziehen, sowie mal wieder einen Anhieb in die Steinpackungen und zum Teil extreme Wallerdrills machen meine Rollen schon seit Jahren ohne irgendwelche Verschleiserscheinungen mit.
Und was den Gewichtsvorteil betrifft.. die FA hat 380g und die PG 400g (+/- ein paar Gramm, weil ich grad zu faul zum nachschauen bin und die ist einer "Wurfmulti" (STX, Core, ..) in Sachen Schnurfassung und Bremskraft überlegen, allerdings verwende ich die auch zum groben Spinnfischen was jetzt nicht zwingend der Anwendungsbereich ist um dem es dem TE geht.

@Knigge007
Was ist denn ein anderes "Drillgefühl" bei einer Multi? Wenn die Schnur auf Spannung ist, dann spielt es exakt gar keinen Unterschied ob Multi oder Stationärrolle. Oder ich hab solche Hornhaut an den Händen das ich da keinen Unterschied gespürt habe wenn ich ab und zu mal mit der Multi meines Freundes drille.


----------



## FisherMan66 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*

Na klar geht die Multi auch zum Allroundspinnfischen. man muß halt nur ein wenig über den Tellerrand von Kick-Back, Twitchen und Co. hinausschauen.
Bis auf Stippen und gelegentlich mal Aal mit Pose, fische ich auch zum Ansitz nur Multi.


----------



## Walstipper (23. August 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*

Wenn man sich das hier durchließt, bleibt nach dem lesen nur ein zusmmengepanschtes, unbrauchbares Fazit aus Sinn/Unsinn , Mutmaßungen und Angelspaß.

Wenn der vermesser jetzt fragt...



vermesser schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendeinen Grund für *Otto-Normal-Spinner*, sich eine Baitcaster zu holen?



..stellt er sowohl an Sinn/Unsinn, als auch an den Faktor Angelspaß ganz andere Anforderungen als es ein Tunierangler/"Profi" tuen würde.
Während der Tunierangler rational penibel versucht seine Performance in Bezug auf Fangmenge zu verbessern und somit seine Freude (Angelspaß) aus dem Resultat seiner Forschung zieht, erstrebt der "Normalspinnfischer" ein ent(spannendes), schönes Angelerlebnis und hat da seine Freude dran.
Daher, nicht jeder ist geneigt an Highendmaterial, Baicastern, kurzen oder langen Ruten gleichermaßen Spaß zu haben, als auch überhaupt gewillt Material anhand rein rationaler Aspekte auszulasten. 
Der nächste fischt bewusst ineffizienter mit der Baitcaster, oder z.b Topwater und verzichtet auf den ein oder anderen Fisch.

Falls gewillt sich reinzuhängen, bräuchte es für die sinnvolle, erfolgreiche Beherrschung der Baitcasterangelei mehr Zeit, Knowledge und Praxis gegenüber Spinningkombos.

Die größten Vorteile haben Baitcaster bei der Bootsfischerei, umso präziser gefischt werden muss, die meisten Nachteile bei der Uferangelei, umso weiter/ungenauer geworfen werden muss und wenn das Ufer dies nicht erlaubt.

Bei der Bootsfischerei ab ca 7g findet man in den USA z.b nahezu keine Spinnruten/Blanks mehr, wofür auch?


----------



## QWERTZ (23. August 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*



Walstipper schrieb:


> _Wenn der vermesser jetzt fragt...
> 
> ..stellt er sowohl an Sinn/Unsinn, als auch an den Faktor Angelspaß ganz andere Anforderungen als es ein Tunierangler/"Profi" tuen würde._ _
> Während der Tunierangler rational penibel versucht seine Performance in Bezug auf Fangmenge zu verbessern und somit seine Freude (Angelspaß) aus dem Resultat seiner Forschung zieht, erstrebt der "Normalspinnfischer" ein ent(spannendes), schönes Angelerlebnis und hat da seine Freude dran._
> ...


----------



## Walstipper (23. August 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Walstipper schrieb:
> 
> 
> > _Wenn der vermesser jetzt fragt...
> ...


----------



## Pike-Piekser (23. August 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*

Ob in der Nähe oder auf Distanz kann ich immer genauer werfen als mit einer Spinning. Alles andere ist Bullshit.
Der einzige Nachteil einer BC, gegenüber einer Spinning ist, dass sie im Schnitt etwas teurer ist. Desto Qutalitativer es wird (--->z.B. Stella), umso mehr relativiert sich jedoch die Aussage.
Ich pers. habe nur noch eine Spinning, decke aber fast (ab 5g) den gesamten anderen Kunstköderbereich mit BC ab.Ob Jiggen am Bodden oder sonstwo, Jerken, sowie die feinere Barschfischerei.

Grob gesagt sind die Vorteile, wie schon erwähnt, dass genauere Fischen, der exakte Köderkontakt und der schnelle Kontakt zum Fisch.
Folge: mehr Fisch.


----------



## FisherMan66 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> ......Grob gesagt sind die Vorteile, wie schon erwähnt, dass genauere Fischen, der exakte Köderkontakt und der schnelle Kontakt zum Fisch.
> Folge: mehr Fisch.



Nicht nur das, obwohl das ja schon gute Argumente sind.
Ich finde das Fischen mit der Multi auch wesentlich entspannter. Bauartbedingt fischt man die Multi ja näher am Körper. Das geht gerade im schaukelnden Boot lange nicht so auf das Kreuz, wie mit ner normalen Spin-Combo.
Der Griff an die Rolle ist auch viel angenehmer, da ich meine Hand nicht verdrehen muß, um die Rolle zu greifen. Durch die bessere Ergonomie ist wesentlich ermüdungsfreieres Fischen über einen langen Zeitraum möglich.

Außerdem kann man nirgends so geil mit dem Daumen due Schnur bremsen, wie bei einer Multi.


----------



## Taxidermist (23. August 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*

Und der Entscheidende Nachteil der Multis,wenn bei jedem Köderwechsel(zumindest was das Gewicht angeht) erst mal das Gefummel an der Bremse,inklusive ein zwei Testwürfe,zur Einstellung aufs neue Ködeergewicht/Flugverhalten stattfindet!
Für mich als oft Köderwechselnder der Horror!
Nicht umsonst haben die Ami Bassfisher in ihren Booten für jeden Wobbler oder auch anderen Bait,eine eigene Rute parat.
Die haben ganze Rutenbündel an Bord um sich genau dieses
angepasse auf neuen Köder,oder äußere Bedingungen z.B.
Wind,zu ersparen.

Taxidermist


----------



## FisherMan66 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*

Nicht nur die amerikanischen Bass-Fischer @taxidermist 

Ganze Rutenbündel schleppe ich zwar nicht mit ins Boot, aber unter 3 oder 4 Ruten gehe ich selten KuKö-Angeln.


----------



## Taxidermist (23. August 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*

Ja das kenne ich auch,bei mir sind es bis zu 4 Ruten (im Boot) davon aber nur eine Jerke mit ner 5er Abu, aber das große Köderwechseln mache ich fast nur mit den Statios.

Taxidermist


----------



## LocalPower (23. August 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*



Parasol schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mit der BC macht das Angeln unheimlich viel Spaß. Ein Vorteil ist, dass man einen Köder noch im Flug abbremsen kann und dadurch ein genaueres Plazieren möglich ist.



|kopfkrat Wo da jetzt der Vorteil gegenüber einer Stationärrolle sein soll weiß ich nicht. 
Bei einer Stationär kann ich den Köder genauso abbremsen (Schnur im Wurf durch die Daumen und Zeigefinger gleiten lassen und bei Bedarf abbremsen) und damit nicht schlechter plazieren.

Edit: Ok seh grad das wir den Einwand schon auf Seite 2 hatten...SRY ^^


----------



## Pike-Piekser (23. August 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*

Die Einstellung hat man mit der Zeit im Gefühl und braucht dann keine 10sec. dafür. Im Alltag kann man jedoch einen großen Bereich mit einer Einstellung abdecken.


----------



## FisherMan66 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> ..... aber das große Köderwechseln mache ich fast nur mit den Statios.
> 
> Taxidermist



Wechsele nicht so viel. Du weißt doch, dass immer nur der Köder fängt, der auch im Wasser ist.
Manchmal beneide ich die Angler, die nur ne Handvoll KuKö´s haben. Sie fangen merkwürdiger Weise auch, sparen sich aber den Wechselstress


----------



## Taxidermist (23. August 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*

Genau es gibt die,welche ihr Leben lang ihre Fische mit nem verosteten 
Effzett kriegen.Ich mache es dagegen gern ein bischen komplizierter!!!
Im übrigen auch der Grund,mir vor ca.10 Jahren auch ne Multi zu holen und zudem ein bischen die Baitcaster von Kumpeln zu quälen.
Also son bischen angefixt bin ich da schon.

Taxidermist


----------



## FisherMan66 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*

Ja ja, mit Komplikationen kenne ich mich auch bestens aus. 
Eigentlich hat man ja von allem mehr als genug, aber kaum kommt im Januar die Neuauflage der "Gerlinger-Bibel", schon fällt einem ein, dass einem doch jede Menge fehlt, um auch wirklich für jede Situation gerüstet zu sein. 

Multi fische ich schon seit Ende der 80-er. Habe den Umstieg nie bereut, nehme sie sogar zum angeln mit KöFi und zum Karpfenfischen. Im Boot will ich nichts andres mehr nehmen. 
Statio nehme ich nur noch zum Aalangeln mit Pose und Wurm.
Spin-Combos habe ich noch 5 Stück, die mit Statio bestückt sind, nutze diese aber höchstens zu 25% im Angeljahr.
Meinem geschundenen Kreuz bekommt das Multi-Fischen wesentlich besser.


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. August 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*

Ich glaube es war dieser Film (8 Teilstücke) in dem Ulli und Bertus einen ganz 
praxisnahen Vergleich zwischen Multi und Statio fahren,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRswkdAxaJA

Das Ergebnis kann jeder für sich selber deuten, an dem Grad der ausgereizten 
Fähigkeiten der beiden werden wohl nur wenige etwas zu bemängeln haben.


----------



## Walstipper (25. August 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ich glaube es war dieser Film (8 Teilstücke) in dem Ulli und Bertus einen ganz
> praxisnahen Vergleich zwischen Multi und Statio fahren,
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRswkdAxaJA
> 
> ...



Das einzige wirkliche Argument auf Ullis Seite ist die Wurfweite, mit der man im verankerten Bereich mehr Fläche absuchen kann. 
Und nein man wirft mit der Multi, auch bei gleichlanger Rute nicht genauso weit. Mit einer DC vielleicht annähernd.
Trotz dessen sieht man auch beim Muskyfischen niemanden mit der Spinning auf dem Boot.


----------



## Maifliege (25. August 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*

Hallo zusammen,

Ihr macht mich neugierig...
Habe eine ABU 5601AB. Kennt die noch jemand und kann ich damit "vernünftig" starten?
Danke von der Maifliege


----------



## FisherMan66 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*

Meinst Du die Anti Backlash? Die mit der komischen Schnurführung?
Ich war damals froh, als ich die wieder losgeworden bin. Hatte die in 4000-er Größe.
Nach dem 3. Auswurf hätte ich am liebsten die Rute losgelassen.
Sorry, wenn es wirklich die Anti Backlash ist, dann herzliches Beileid.

Wenn Du willst, dann nimm sie zum schweren Grundfischen - alles andere, selbst das Grundfischen, macht damit nicht so richtig Spaß.


----------



## Maifliege (25. August 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*

Ja, aber die Schnurführung unterscheidet sich auf den ersten Blick nicht von anderen Modellen?
Was war komisch?
Danke von der Maifliege


----------



## FisherMan66 (26. August 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*

Mach doch mal nen Bild von der Rolle.


----------



## Taxidermist (26. August 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*

@Maifliege,Ich habe die gleiche Rolle wie du und fische sie schon Jahre.
Was FisherMan da fabuliert ist schlichtweg Quatsch,denn du kannst
die Rolle ohne die Schnur durch dieses AB-system zu fädeln,
genau wie jede andere Multi fischen!
Anfangs habe ich mich auch über den vermeindlichen Fehlkauf geärgert,
denn ich dachte mir durch dieses System lästige Perücken zu ersparen,dieses funktioniert auch einwandfrei,nur geht es so dermaßen
auf Kosten der Wurfweite, so das ich sie sehr schnell wie eine normale
Multi fischte.
Zum Jerken und Casten ist die Rolle ideal,zum Schleppen geht sie auch und das obwohl sie keine Knarre hat man muß so halt die Rute im Auge behalten,aber dies tue ich ohnehin!

Taxidermist


----------



## Moritz der Angler (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*

@Maifliege: Du Kannst die Rolle sonst auch Tunen ( wenn sie dir das wert ist) unzwar mit keramik kugellagern.
Macht fast jeder fachhändler.


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*

Ich geh eigentlich mitner baitcaster mehr auf Seen angeln,weil ich da weiter werfe.


----------



## Walstipper (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*

Sprichst du über den Wind?


----------



## NoSaint (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Baitcaster Rolle und Angel... Vorteil???*

Mensch martin97, von nem 13 Jährigen kann man doch schon einen sinnvollen Satz verlangen, also schreib doch bitte nich mit deinen Ellenbogen auf der Tastatur, dieses Kauderwelsch hat keinerlei Sinn :q


----------

